

WikiWatchdog: uncover anonymous edits on Wikipedia from organizations - fox91
http://wikiwatchdog.com/#

======
lysol
My favorite part about this site is the plethora of innocuous edits from
people obviously bored at work, like typo corrections in the Amazing Race
article written by someone working for the CIA, and other boring shit like
that.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
As the wonderful Tom Scott highlighted, anonymous users leave traces:

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYVBshcN7wU&t=2m15s](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cYVBshcN7wU&t=2m15s)

